# Fetch Obsessions



## Buster90 (Sep 24, 2011)

Buster is absolutely in love with fetch. he can do it 24/7. he likes to follow me around the house with his ball and everytime i stop he will drop it at my feet. its so cute when he will place it in my lap and get in a ready stance, i act like ididnt see the ball and so he will repeatedly pick it up and nudge my hand so he can place it in my hand. :wub: he also will whine and cry if his favorite ball is under the couch even if theres several other balls in the area.

does anyone elses dog love playing fetch? or know how to play fetch independently? i thought about getting a big ball that he cant fit in his mouth that he could push around the house and chase. 





 (buster playing fetch on christmas morning with all his brand new toys)


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Cozette LOVES fetch! The second I walk in the door she frantically runs around trying to find a ball to bring to me. It's very funny! She would play fetch with me all day if I was willing. Pippa follows Cozette everywhere, so she plays too and sometimes gets there before Cozette and grabs the ball. LOL. I'm not sure she would fetch without Cozette though!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tilly would like to play Fetch 24/7 if I would let her.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Rocky will play fetch till we are crosseyed!!!


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Bella loves to play fetch but she doesn't wanna give her toy back at first rofl. She will go get it, bring it to you, press it against you but she wants you to wrestle her for it! ROFL hopefuly her new sister or brother will be able to teach her how its played xD.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Hatsumomo77 said:


> Bella loves to play fetch but she doesn't wanna give her toy back at first rofl. She will go get it, bring it to you, press it against you but she wants you to wrestle her for it! ROFL hopefuly her new sister or brother will be able to teach her how its played xD.


That's exactly how Bailey is! He prefers a good game of tug rather than fetch. He loves those stuffing free toys Buster does.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

:brownbag:Rustee doesn't understand fetch....lol....he does like to make toys squeek though haha poor baby....If I throw a toy he just looks at me like why did you do that! with that sweet little head tilt lol.....


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

*Missy* said:


> :brownbag:Rustee doesn't understand fetch....lol....he does like to make toys squeek though haha poor baby....If I throw a toy he just looks at me like why did you do that! with that sweet little head tilt lol.....


ROFLMAO! Awwwwwwww Omigawd thats adorable!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

OH and I love the video it is really cute! Love when he brings the football then switches to the other toy and slides around trying to get ahold of it! He is adorable!


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Ladysmom said:


> That's exactly how Bailey is! He prefers a good game of tug rather than fetch. He loves those stuffing free toys Buster does.


Hahahahahahaha Bella and Bailey need to hang out  I bet they'd entertain one another for hours with tug of war! :wub:


----------



## Buster90 (Sep 24, 2011)

*Missy* said:


> OH and I love the video it is really cute! Love when he brings the football then switches to the other toy and slides around trying to get ahold of it! He is adorable!


haha thanks  lol yeah thats my favorite part. he was so overwhelmed he didnt know which toy to go for. 
has anyone found any good stuffing toys that are tough? buster absolutely loves them but he tears them up so fast.

theres so many crazy unique personalities. i love it
Missy: omg i love the head tilt!! that is hilarious. 
Hatsumomo77: haha buster does that sometimes too, hel grab his ball and then when u start to win tug of war he'll put it between his paws and push it more in his mouth so he has a better grip and then hel let you play tug of war again.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Yea I have a hard time finding toys for Rustee that don't tear up really fast! ...I suppose because that is all he "knows" how to do with them is squeak them lol...there's this one hedgehog thing he prefers...killed the first one...had nothing left to it but "skin" which really had no hair left so I bought a new one and he still carried the old thing around lol


----------



## Buster90 (Sep 24, 2011)

*Missy* said:


> Yea I have a hard time finding toys for Rustee that don't tear up really fast! ...I suppose because that is all he "knows" how to do with them is squeak them lol...there's this one hedgehog thing he prefers...killed the first one...had nothing left to it but "skin" which really had no hair left so I bought a new one and he still carried the old thing around lol


I just bought the hedgehog for buster tonight! hes already begun the skinning process lol. he got sad when i took it away, but i guess theres no harm in him tearing it up as long as he doesnt swallow pieces of it.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Buster is sooo cute  :wub: I enjoyed the video.

Snowy is identical with his fetch obsession. He plays it forever if you allowed him to.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

This is my Snowy, during a game of fetch lol


----------



## imdll (Aug 18, 2011)

My Lulu (Lu) has a serious ball addiction. She may need a twelve step program! Her favorite ball in the whole world is the Hol-EE Roller by JW. 
JW Pet Hol-EE Roller Dog Toy at PETCO
They come is different sizes and colors and the smallest one is just perfect for Lu. 

Her other toys have squeakers in them and she loves them to bits too and will play fetch with them and tug of war but her most favorite thing is that Hol-EE Roller ball. It's flexible and light enough that she can grab it out of the air if it bounces off of something. There is no squeaker which is nice for when one is tired of that particular sound and it's super bouncy so it doesn't tend to land and stay on tables or get stuck on chairs like her stuffies do. It's about as perfect a toy as we have come across and I have picked up a couple extras just in case we loose one. 

It used to be that Lu would only play with her toys if someone played with her but over time she has actually started playing with that Hol-EE Roller ball by herself which has been kind of nice. 

The other little bonus is that it's made out of rubber which is dang near indestructable. Not that Lu could do much damage to anything but we have bigger dogs as well and they havne't done it any harm either. We have a son in-law that has a latex allergy and lots of dog toys that aren't stuffies seem to be made out of latex so he can actually play with Lu and her ball and that's kind of a nice bonus too.


----------



## Buster90 (Sep 24, 2011)

imdll said:


> My Lulu (Lu) has a serious ball addiction. She may need a twelve step program! Her favorite ball in the whole world is the Hol-EE Roller by JW.
> JW Pet Hol-EE Roller Dog Toy at PETCO
> They come is different sizes and colors and the smallest one is just perfect for Lu.
> 
> ...



i'll have to look into getting him one of those. i bet he would like to throw it around. 
i got him a pig with a water bottle inside it and he loves it! i can tell him to go get his pig and he will run right to it.





this is his latest video from today, hes learned to play fetch with himself using the recliner. he hides it underneath and then knocks it out.


----------



## imdll (Aug 18, 2011)

Buster90 said:


> this is his latest video from today, hes learned to play fetch with himself using the recliner. he hides it underneath and then knocks it out.


Oh my goodness that is so dang cute! What a little sweety! It's amazing what these little guys can come up with. 
Such a smart boy! :cheer:


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Katkoota said:


> This is my Snowy, during a game of fetch lol


I love it! So funny and cute!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

He's having a ball isn't he? Jodi doesn't play like that at all, fetching for him means bringing all the toys to his bed and then it's game over. He does love to run though and chase.


----------



## cleterdog (Jun 23, 2011)

my pup loves fetch from the day I brought him home. he would play that game all day if I let him.


----------

